# Batteries



## dixie (Oct 12, 2004)

I'm not fond of noise in camp or in the woods, so I use a LOT of batteries in things around camp, a member turned me on this gadget, he bought a 300 amp EVERSTART jump starter with a acc. plug built in for his battery operated TV. I've bought one now and figure it'll pay for itself in the first year just in the cost of "d" cells.


----------



## leo (Oct 12, 2004)

*I have used one similar to*

that for a couple of years Dixie, it has a bunch of functions including powering a small 7" b/w TV to catch the weather with  

leo


----------



## 60Grit (Jan 28, 2007)

dixie said:


> I'm not fond of noise in camp or in the woods, so I use a LOT of batteries in things around camp, a member turned me on this gadget, he bought a 300 amp EVERSTART jump starter with a acc. plug built in for his battery operated TV. I've bought one now and figure it'll pay for itself in the first year just in the cost of "d" cells.


 
I didn't know you could use them things for such.

You got a link to one of them so I can check it out???


----------



## dixie (Jan 28, 2007)

www.vectormfg.com


----------



## 60Grit (Jan 28, 2007)

dixie said:


> www.vectormfg.com


 
Thanks Dixie,

I think I have a date with Wal-Mart this afternoon....Cool toy..


----------

